# Landscapes...



## wade

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes

Edited due to broken link


----------



## wade

More images from a trip inland on the South Island of NZ.

*Links broken *


----------



## terri

Edited due to broken link


----------



## leonardo.paris

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=269
http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=339
http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=325
http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=275
 
 My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
 ByeBye


----------



## srobb

Since this type is one of my favs, thought I would resurrect another old theme. Just for you, LaPhoto.


----------



## jeroen

Typical Dutch landscape: flat with rain coming in.
Only interesting part of a Dutch landscape is the sky. But we have so much of it...


----------



## SianGubler

Canberra - War Memorial.
Gubler Photography.


----------



## SianGubler

New Parliment house.
Gubler Photography.


----------



## LaFoto

Oops. Is this true? We have a theme thread dedicated to "Landscapes"? I all forgot.

But I thought I might put up something, too, so we can all breathe some new life into this theme.





The plowed field (typical sping sight here in my very flat northern part of Germany)





The swamp (swamps used to cover the whole area until only about 100 years ago)





Meadows (this may as well go into the "Sky" theme, too, I think.)


----------



## K_Pugh

Ah Ha!

Well here's one i forgot to post on my Arran thread elsewhere so..






Just messed around with this one,


----------



## BoblyBill

Landscapes huh?

I have a couple of those... haha...

1.





2.





3.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh yes. 
And "Sky Themes" you seem to have aplenty, too .


----------



## stepbill

Bill, I hope you don't mind but I used your #3 pic as my wallpaper.  Looks fantastic!


----------



## LaFoto

Two old collages of Lüneburg Heath (August 2005):


----------



## bradster76

1. This is a pond 16 miles north of Glasgow. Was lucky to get a shot on such a nice day.











2. And some clouds at work.





3. Salmon River Falls, a place to catch trout and let the sounds kill your stress.


----------



## bradster76

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.


----------



## Kimberly81

BoblyBill said:


> Landscapes huh?
> 
> I have a couple of those... haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.



Ok I have to know the story behind this photo.  I know it has one.


----------



## LaFoto

Just another old one I found...


----------



## Resin42

One of my faves.


----------



## RobinAK

Denali National Park, Alaska - it was snowing on the mountains but raining on the road.


----------



## sarallyn

steuben, ME


----------



## PackingMyBags

*Link gone *


----------



## bradster76

#5 is gorgeous, Sara!! Nice work on all them, but I love 5 the most. Though the rock creavice could be better with the blurry rock in foreground cropped out...but sweet area. I heard maine is really nice.


----------



## Crazydad

*Links gone *


----------



## LaFoto

In the Taurus Mountains in Turkey, photo taken through the bus window in speeding past this scene - I think it composed itself nicely.






And one of a typical November day in my area of this world...


----------



## LaFoto

And a photo taken after we'd had night frosts (photo not recent)






This was taken not far from where I live, too, like the second in the post above.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## LaFoto

Fields in summer











In the dunes (island of Spiekeroog in the North Sea)


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## dots




----------



## dots




----------



## mommy-medic




----------



## JustinZ850

Autumn Coming To An End by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Last weekend I went to visit Heligoland in the North Sea


----------



## LaFoto

Older island scapes




2796_StoraKarlsö_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




2797_StoraKarlsö_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




2818_StoraKarlsö_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




2822_StoraKarlsö_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




2829_LillaKarlsö+KlintehamnVonStoraKarlsö_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## R3d

Texas Landscape by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Tree by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Fall Colors Panorama by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Cemetery Shed by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## timor

ristretto said:


> 139Q, 28-70:
> 
> View attachment 80870


I assume, that 139q refers to Contax. Maybe will be worth for you to "invest" in some filters like yellow, orange and red ? My scans are not too good and I scan from prints, but this picture was made with orange filter:

If not for that, the sky would be a wash out without any detail. Something I don't like.


----------



## ristretto

Yes, I agree with you. This is C41 ('Agfa'/Lupus) scanned negative, converted to monochrome etc.


----------



## timor

ristretto said:


> Yes, I agree with you. This is C41 ('Agfa'/Lupus) scanned negative, converted to monochrome etc.


Aha, I forgot. My sample picture was shot on Eastman Double X Negative, it is a cine film (code DXN) ( I shoot only b&w film :scratch. If you used colour negative film, then right, you couldn't use a filter. The trick with orange and red filter that in the right conditions they can change bleak sky into night sky. Without photoshop . Like here, taken at 2 PM in April:

Same film, DXN.


----------



## timor

Sorry, double click on "Post".


----------



## ristretto

timor said:


> The trick with orange and red filter that in the right conditions they can change bleak sky into night sky. Without photoshop .



Yes, I discovered this about thirty years ago; thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## timor

ristretto said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trick with orange and red filter that in the right conditions they can change bleak sky into night sky. Without photoshop .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I discovered this about thirty years ago; thanks for the heads-up.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought you are much younger. My mistake...


----------



## ruifo

Inspiration Point by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## d1984

P8160005 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Kalamazoo River by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

061_LevadaWalk_Boaventura by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr
On the Island of Madeira


----------



## Reiep

The King Tree by Pierre Pichot Photography on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr or my portfolio.


----------



## timor

^^^ Nice.


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## ruifo

Trail (4000m snm / 13100ft asl) by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

I know it's not out of level but it sure looks like it. ^^^


----------



## ruifo

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I know it's not out of level but it sure looks like it. ^^^



What about this one?  





Cendero (4000m snm / 13100ft asl) by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

Even better. Reminds me of the princess bride.


----------



## LaFoto

335_OnTheWayToPicoRuivo by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr

I know, this is not "Visual Echos", but your photo, ruifo, instantly reminded me of my being in the area above (on the Island of Madeira in the Atlantic)


----------



## ruifo

Santinho by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Photo

How about a panoramic landscape.




Lake Champlain_small by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## Heather Koch

lakegrass by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Statue moai at Tongariki, Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Volcanoes Batok (foreground cone) , Bromo (smoldering crater in the middle) and Semeru (background) - Bromo Tengger Semeru National Park, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## timor

Very nice landscapes . I like both of them.


----------



## Philmar

Cordillera de la Sal in Valle de la Luna - at sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr








Bahia Drake, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




magnificant landscape of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




tobacco fields and fog - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr
sunset - Shihara Mountains, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Laguna Verde - Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Approaching Hubbard Glacier located in eastern Alaska and part of Yukon Canada by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sahara Desert on Erg Chebbi near Merzouga, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




rare Cerro Fitzroy sunset - Patagonia, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lake Atitlan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Isla de Pescado, Salar de Uyuni - southwest Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Farm in Central Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Landscape of the Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## timor

Tremendous work put in making this all pictures and I am sure there is much more of them. They look great.
So what next ? Australia ?


----------



## Philmar

Probably not. That will be the last of the continents for me to visit. I have Antarctica on the list before Australia. No disrespect to Australia but I am concentrating on Asia/Africa/South America while my immune system is strong 
Australia will be done when I am retired....and on my way to visit New Zealand!!


----------



## Philmar

Laguna Miscanti &amp; Miñiques volcano by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## timor

Philmar said:


> No disrespect to Australia but I am concentrating on Asia/Africa/South America while my immune system is strong


Probably you are right.


----------



## LaFoto

Right, since Phil can't show any photos from Australia, I feel like I must do so - too bad that mine are not even half as good as his...




KataTjuta by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




KataTjuta2 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




KataTjuta3 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Base of Uluru by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Flying over Mexico by ruimc77, on Flickr





Lannwit nan Aquin by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sheep and goats with a volcano as a backdrop - Atacama, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Terraced farm lands in the Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bedouins on camelback - Petra, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Limestone karst mogote and quaint farm house - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Valle de la Luna - Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




El Tatio geyser, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Glacier terminus at Lago Torre - El Chalten, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




home with a view - Shihara, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## timor

Very nice !


----------



## Philmar

Spegazzini Glacier - Parque Nacional Los Glaciares, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Laguna Miscanti - Atacama Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




granite spikes of Cerro Torre and Cerro Fitz Roy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset at Valle de la Muerte (Death Valley) - Atacama Desert, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ice encrusted tree: winter at Niagara Falls, N.Y.side by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Remote volcanos of the Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## timor

Impressive. As usual.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over a jagged peak of the Haraz Mountains - Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Approaching Hubbard Glacier located in eastern Alaska and part of Yukon Canada by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Landcruiser - altiplano of Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Halong Bay, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sahara in monochrome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fishermen at the end of the dock overlooking San Pedro Volcano and Lake Atitlan, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

flock of Bedouin sheep -  Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




observation deck of Montmorency Falls - la ville de Québec by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Landscape of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Behind Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr




peaks near Mount Fitzroy, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> Impressive. As usual.



I bet his Passport is pretty impressive too. The man goes to some places.


----------



## Philmar

Thanks!


Actually the passport isn't as impressive as I'd like....but it will be!
Only recently did Canada allow us to have passports valid for 10 years. Now I might be able to fill every page...especially if I can retire.


----------



## Philmar

Waterfall along Chilkoot Inlet, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Anti-Atlas mountains near Midelt, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over a lighthouse on a small island - Georgia Straights, British Columbia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tending to the rice paddy - Central Java by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Karst mountains near Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## timor

I thought you are retired already.


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> I thought you are retired already.


That was my thought too

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Nope...I get about 5 1/2 weeks vacation a year...seniority in a union pays dividends (solidarity forever)....and a spouse with an income and NO liabilities (kids).


----------



## Philmar

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JZu5Sd]
	

Evening thunderstorm over Lake Atitlan and Volcan San Pedro - Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr[/URL]




backlit cacti of Salar de Uyuni, Boliva by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Magnificant landscape of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Perito Moreno glacier - Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pastel dusk over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Glacier on shore of Lago Argentino near El Calafate, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Valle de la Muerte (Death Valley) - Atacama Desert, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Aialik Cape - Kenai Peninsula, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Anti-Atlas mountains near Midelt, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

mountainside house - Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Terminus of Hubbard Glacier - Disenchantment Bay, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Morro Sao Paolo at dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## HughGuessWho

Philmar said:


> mountainside house - Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Nominated POTM August 2016


----------



## nakednature

Bar Harbor, Me


----------



## Philmar

mountain village - Shihara, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Strong winds whip up a massive cloud of borax in flamingo friendly Laguna Colorado, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




shore of Lago Arenal - Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

watching dusk set - Valle de la Luna[url=https://flic.kr/p/L5D11b]
	

Volcan Arenal -  La Fortuna, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr in Atacama de Chile[/url] by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hikers taking a break - Laguna de los Tres, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over a foggy Mekong River - Luang Prabang by Phil Marion, on Flickr




A bend along the Mekong River  - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

My second ever attempt at landscape, not sure if they are any good.  Used my 105mm macro lens because it's what I had. Probably not the best choice here. Anyway...

1.


 

2.


----------



## Philmar

Baby It&#x27;s cold outside - sunrise over frozen shoreline of Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Jagged mountain along Resurrection Bay, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Spegazzini Glacier - Parque Nacional Los Glaciares, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## john.margetts

jcdeboever said:


> My second ever attempt at landscape, not sure if they are any good.  Used my 105mm macro lens because it's what I had. Probably not the best choice here. Anyway...


105 mm is a very good focal length for landscapes. Only slight downside to using a macro lens for distance shots is that the lens is optimised for close focusing so the IQ might be a bit less than if you had used a lens optimised for distance shots. I have never found it to matter in practice.

I particularly like the second shot with the water. You have captured the cold wetness of the water nicely.


----------



## Philmar

Village of Banani - Dogon escarpment, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lone fisherman in the pounding Atlantic coast surf of west Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Tobacco fields and limestome karst mogotes under a thick layer of  fog - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Karst mountain wih Buddhist temple and rice fields near Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr



El Tatio geyser, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Horse grazing near Lago Arenal, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Waterfalls near La Fortuna, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Laguna Miscanti &amp; Miñiques volcano by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise from Ashbridges Bay Park - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Woodbine Beach sunrise - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Patagonia, Argentina near El Chalten by Phil Marion, on Flickr




racing through the magnificant landscape of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## loonatic45414

Massachusetts scenic view, taken in Oct 2016, Pentax 6x7 camera with 135mm lens, Fuji Professional 800 Color Negative film, expired 2008.

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 136096



Excellent in my eyes. Makes me have to study.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Fred von den Berg

A view of the church in Kübach from Unterwittelsbach, Bavaria.


----------



## yamaha pat

Modoc County, Ca. Near Captain Jacks Stronghold.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

An early morning view of Friedberg (Bavaria) from fields just north of the town.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

A field with undulation, Ottmaring near Friedberg, Bavaria.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

A view of the clock tower of Herrgottsruh pilgrimage church in Friedberg, Bavaria.


----------



## timor

Looks like they still have phone landlines in Bavaria.  If not for that Gurski can envy this landscape.
On other hand I would do studies of cropping out the village and part of the foreground to focus more on "remoteness" or isolation of the church.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Hi Timor, thanks for the compliment. Returned to the location this morning with dog and camera and came back with this:



 



 I've tried to remove the power cables with the clumsy tools on my computer.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

And one more from this morning:


----------



## timor

I think both pictures look now more "intense".


----------



## Fred von den Berg

timor said:


> I think both pictures look now more "intense".



Thanks Timor, I appreciate your ideas. I also think they are now more what is actually there to be brought out in the scene. #119 has been printed.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Peeb

River sunset panorama



River panorama by Peeb-USA, on Flickr

Grand Tetons:



6-27-15 teton peak4 by Peeb-USA, on Flickr

Yellowstone National Park:



6-28-15 fly fishing Yellowstone by Peeb-USA, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## snowbear

24mmx5_Panorama.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## timor

snowbear said:


> 24mmx5_Panorama.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


?? What camera has this format ?  Or I am at lose here and don't get it.


----------



## john.margetts

timor said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24mmx5_Panorama.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ?? What camera has this format ?  Or I am at lose here and don't get it.
Click to expand...


Still a landscape, though.


----------



## snowbear

P


timor said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24mmx5_Panorama.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ?? What camera has this format ?  Or I am at lose here and don't get it.
Click to expand...

It's a panorama.  Nikon D750 with a 24mm f/2.8,  Five shots stitched together in Photoshop.


----------



## timor

snowbear said:


> P
> 
> 
> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24mmx5_Panorama.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ?? What camera has this format ?  Or I am at lose here and don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a panorama.  Nikon D750 with a 24mm f/2.8,  Five shots stitched together in Photoshop.
Click to expand...

 Thanks. Nice work with stitching.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Years of wind has swept a few tons of sand next to this rock structure -  Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




After dusk near Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Scarecrow in Vang Vieng, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Moroccan landscape near N&#x27;Kob by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Isla de Pescado, Salar de Uyuni - southwest Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Country road - Easter Island, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mount Pleasant Cemetery after the ice storm by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## timor

Very nice ! Thank you.


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Thanlyin River - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over Kan Thar Yar Lake, Hpa-&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665

It's rained for 2 days, and the ground is to soggy to go far. The sun came out for just a bit this evening casting a warm glow on everything. Not the best I've done but at least I was shooting.



fauna02112018_475.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

RAIN?!?!  I can only pray for *that *warm weather event......




Leuty Lifeguard Station before dawn - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ice capped rocky shore of Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




[Long exposure] Sunset over frozen shoreline of Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach. Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## smoke665

@Fred von den Berg I like the image, the starkness, the color, the lines, but I'm not a fan of the border. In this case it seems to detract from the image for me.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

smoke665 said:


> @Fred von den Berg I like the image, the starkness, the color, the lines, but I'm not a fan of the border. In this case it seems to detract from the image for me.



Thanks, I'm sure about it either and was hoping for opinions by posting it as is. Your thoughts are much appreciated


----------



## smoke665

Fred von den Berg said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Fred von den Berg I like the image, the starkness, the color, the lines, but I'm not a fan of the border. In this case it seems to detract from the image for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm sure about it either and was hoping for opinions by posting it as is. Your thoughts are much appreciated
Click to expand...


I much prefer the second shot sans border. Course that may be strictly a personal preference. Maybe some of the others will check in on it.


----------



## Philmar

Dawn breaks over the eastern perimeter of the off-leash dog park - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Philmar

magnificant landscape of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




magnificant landscape of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

shot at 1/2500 from a moving car


----------



## Philmar

[Long Exposure] Sunset over Ashbridges Bay Park - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## Breezy85

Here's another one of my favorites.
Mount Si, North Bend, WA


----------



## jcdeboever

Breezy85 said:


> Here's another one of my favorites.
> Mount Si, North Bend, WAView attachment 158953


Gorgeous color, nice


----------



## Philmar

Lago di Braies - Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Stratovolcanoes, lake district of Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Some lovely images, well done guys.....


----------



## Philmar

Rifugio Lavaredo on the Tre Cime di Lavaredo trail - Dolomites of Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

American and Bridal Veil falls - Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tunnel to rocky beach in Vernazza - Cinque Terre, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Haraz Mountains, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Lake Kawaguchiko, Japan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


bunch grass &amp; laguna - Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hilltop shrine near Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dog on jetty at dawn - volcano ringed Lake Atitlan, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cerro Fitzroy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tobacco fields and limestome karst mogotes under a thick layer of  fog - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Beauty of Wadi Rum - Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ballooning at 6000 feet and Shan Mountains - Inle, Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Jagged limestone peaks along Yen River - Perfume Pagoda, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise Niagara Falls (long exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Philmar

Volcano Semeru (background) - Bromo Tengger Semeru National Park, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## GDHLEWIS

Dumbar walk, Cornwall


----------



## Philmar

Laguna Miscanti - Atacama Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Red laguna colorada salt pond - Las Coloradas, Meixco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

h



Celestun beach before sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Salt extraction pond - Las Coloradas - Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

long exposure of Balmy Beach breakwalls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Shore of Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ashbridges Glacier - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Village with many traditional Torajan long houses - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario and Ashbridges Bay after sunset - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

I've been a member of TPF since 2008 and for some reason never realized we had this landscape thread.
I'm undecided whether I should go to my oldest images and work my way forward, or do the reverse.
Between the sunsets/sunrises thread and the sky theme thread, I wonder what I'll have left for here?




weeping cherry at Sasebo 23Mar19

.


----------



## Philmar

One of the falls on the American side - Goat Island, Niagara Falls by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

36°29'56" N 106°49'2" W 01Jul17

.


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario and Ashbridges Bay after sunset - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## danbob6




----------



## Philmar

Cloudy day - Alaska by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Atlas mountain road - Morocco by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Happy water buffalo oblivious of his grim future - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Cerro Fitzroy -  Argentina Sur, Patagonia by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

I do some landscape photos once in awhile.. i have alot to learn but i enjoy them


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Lake Ontario and Ashbridges Bay after sunset - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr



This one is phenomenal.


----------



## johngpt

This might be more "landscaping" than "landscape."




grounds at San Felipe de Neri

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A Country Morning


----------



## johngpt

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 179531


jc, quite an intriguing division of frame. The white, dried runoff creates an impression of waterfall.


----------



## johngpt

bamboo archway at Sasebo 02Jun19

.


----------



## jcdeboever

johngpt said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179531
> 
> 
> 
> jc, quite an intriguing division of frame. The white, dried runoff creates an impression of waterfall.
Click to expand...

That is really how I seen it as well. Thanks for noticing


----------



## Philmar

Foggy sunrise over the tobacco fields - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

the rope swing along the Rio Grande

.


----------



## Philmar

Barren trees and colourful leaves - Don Valley, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Oregon coast wayside, south of Newport.


----------



## Derrel

Oregon coast View in the fog , taken from a viewpoint along the Three Capes Scenic Loop road.


----------



## Philmar

flamingos in red Laguna Colorada, Bolivia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over a natural ice sculpture on Lake Ontario - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over adjacent hamlets - Shihara Mountains, Yemen by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Autumn colours from Rattlesnake Point by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


sunrise at Bahia Drake, Costa Rica by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


vast emptiness of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

a walk along the canal

.


----------



## Philmar

Volcanoes of the Tengger nassif - Bromo Tengger Semeru National Park, Indonesia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over a jagged peak of the Haraz Mountains - Yemen by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Loch Lomond Scotland


----------



## johngpt

Jeff, do you post at the X Series forum? This looks familiar.


----------



## johngpt

early morning Chilili NM 

.


----------



## johngpt

bench in the bosque 27Oct19

.


----------



## Philmar

Nature&#x27;s ice sculpture and Lake Ontario at sunrise - Ashbridges bay, Toronto by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Rio Arriba county

.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_3172-Pano.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach in winter by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## stapo49

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 188248


Nice one. Is that a frozen lake?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady

stapo49 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188248
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one. Is that a frozen lake?
> ]Yes...... Lake Ontario..thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## Philmar

Freezing ice sheets on Lake Ontario - Ashbridges Bay, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Little Nestucca River Falls and Majeed B.


----------



## Designer

Anybody heard from Majeed lately?


----------



## Derrel

Sekiu, Washington ( Strait of Juan de Fuca)


----------



## johngpt

frozen patterns

.


----------



## Philmar

house silhouette - Haraz Mtns, Yemen by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TheLandscaper

Great images everyone!


----------



## Photo Lady

TheLandscaper said:


> Great images everyone!


such a beautiful photo


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TheLandscaper




----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Gardyloo

Glen Etive, Scotland


----------



## johngpt

frozen over

.


----------



## johngpt

bench along the trail at 4th of July Campground

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise - RC Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

GM9A2221 by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Coromandel, New Zealand


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

I really like that second one's composition jc. What makes for the yellow brown color of the water? Sediments being carried along?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

It looks like Guinness.


----------



## johngpt

ABQ hot air balloon non-fiesta

Prior to covidity, Albuquerque held the annual Hot Air Balloon Fiesta, the first full week of October.
This year, no fiesta. But ABQ's mayor has asked balloonists to fly from various locations in the greater ABQ area. No spectators allowed.


----------



## johngpt

empty Rio Grande 04Oct20

Same location as the balloon and moon photo, just turned southward and shot with the phone.
I'm standing in the middle of the Rio Grande.


----------



## Philmar

Left turn.... by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

johngpt said:


> I really like that second one's composition jc. What makes for the yellow brown color of the water? Sediments being carried along?



Yes, sediments. Thank you. *Tahquamenon Falls*


----------



## mountainjunkie




----------



## Gardyloo

Two from the Washington Palouse


----------



## MdoggSun

Very Nice. Excellent Photos.


----------



## johngpt

Karnak in the middle of the Rio Grande

.


----------



## johngpt

autumn color at 4th of July Campground

.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Two pics: Mennonite farm in the Appalachian Mountains, and their herd of goats grazing a hillside.


----------



## johngpt

Tesuque Peak Rd 07Oct20

.


----------



## johngpt

I had been working backward in my Flickr photo stream and have gotten to autumn last year. And we've gotten to autumn this year.
So I'm posting one from each autumn. This next from last year.




aspen vista picnic ground and trailhead

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

Another current one, from the aspens turning up in Santa Fe.
This is actually a monochrome, with a custom toning.




autumn leaves

.


----------



## johngpt

And another going backward in time.




fall color along the model railroad

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## mountainjunkie




----------



## johngpt

This one from this month...




log at river's edge

.


----------



## johngpt

And this one going back in time to Oct '19.




Aspen Vista bench 09Oct19

.


----------



## Philmar

Haraz mountains, Yemen by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

A recent shot.




morning light on the great cleft

.


----------



## johngpt

And an older shot.




fenced path at Sasebo gardens

.


----------



## Philmar

magnificant landscape of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

picnic table and bench at 4th of July Campground

.


----------



## johngpt

yes, she's coming

.


----------



## Philmar

Scarborugh Bluffs in autumn by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moroccan landscape near Msissi, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Wadi Hadramawt, Yemen by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moccasin Trail Park -Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Simon Chowles

Some beautiful shots here guys, I loved looking through them. I will be sharing a couple I've taken in the winter months in the UAE shortly. Keep posting guys and have a lovely day ahead!


----------



## zulu42




----------



## mjcmt

Recent photo on short hike w/ my wife on Christmas Day.


----------



## Gardyloo

Looking east from Steptoe Butte, overlooking the Washington Palouse






Looking west, around the same time


----------



## Philmar

View of the city from the rubble strewn tip of Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

magnificant landscape of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Mountain scenery in aptly named Favorite Channel, Alaska by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Shibam, Yemen by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## terry_g




----------



## TATTRAT

Burke Lake Park by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn over frozen shoreline of Lake Ontario - Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunset by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Vag7r1

9500 kelvin white balance in-camera.


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Philmar

Freezing cold winter sunrise by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over haze filled skies full of wildfire smoke from the northern part of Ontario by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TATTRAT

757 Run 8.19.21 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sahara sunrise - Morocco by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## This child

Between Dry Canyon, to the left, and French Joe Canyon to the right.
Between French Joe Canyon, to the left, and Middle Canyon to the right
Whetstone Mountains, Arizona


----------



## This child

Looking into French Joe Canyon
Whetstone Mountains, Arizona


----------



## TATTRAT

Fall Colors 2021: Delaplane, Paris, Mt.Weather by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Scarborough Bluffs at the end of autumn by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Buckroe Golden Hour by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Snow squall over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake effect steam fog rolls in off Lake Ontario in -32 Celsius wind chill by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen jetty on shores of Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dreaming of Niagara Falls by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Pungo Ferry Bridge Sunset by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Floating gardens of Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn colours by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over the last remaining tree in the cormorant breeding site by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach sunrise by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## cdd29

Garden of the Gods, southern Illinois (US)


----------



## cdd29

local state park. 720nm infrared


----------



## Philmar

Foggy day in Kew gardens by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen lake spray from recent winter storm by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

